# New Guy With An Old Atlas Lathe



## Spike (Mar 29, 2016)

Howdy,
I am sorry if this is inappropriate in this section but I could not find an "introduce yourself" thread on the forum. Anyway, I found this place while researching info for an old Atlas QC54 metal lathe I just acquired.

I have no knowledge of this particular machine but I do have a novice level knowledge of metal lathes. I will be reading up to learn how the lathe I have is operated and what all it is capable of, so thank you in advance for all the info I am about to read through!
Yours,
-Spike


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 29, 2016)

Congratulations on the new lathe! I wonder what is considered old when it comes to an Atlas.


----------



## Spike (Mar 29, 2016)

Howdy* and thanks for the reply . That is one of many questions I have about this lathe, but from what I've read it is not easy to date the year of manufacture of these old machines. Here's hoping the great minds here can fill my head with knowledge.*


----------



## David S (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Spike.

Can I suggest that you check out this forum and there is a section specifically for Atlas equipment, and there are members there that are experts on Atlas lathes.

David


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Spike. Lots of helpful people here. Here is the Atlas Craftsman area.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/atlas-craftsman-machines.86/

And here is a link to the introduction thread.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/foru...-welcomes-view-member-introductions-here.170/


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome aboard Spike. Great place to learn, and unlimited help on how to empty your wallet on essential tooling and machines. Mike


----------



## Spike (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! I have loads of reading to do here and in other places. And a lot of cleaning and lubing and and and....... Till I get some of the accessories for this machine I can do little with it so i imagine I'll need to browse some sites that sell what I need. Technically the lathe is a loaner as the guy who owns it sold the barn he kept it in and had nowhere to keep it, he offered me the use of it if I would store it for him. I don't plan to pour money into someone else's lathe, but a bit here and there for letting me use it is fine. Once I figure out what all I need. I don't really have any stock to chuck up yet anyway.

Aside form the lathe I think I will enjoy the forum here just because I enjoy the same sort of tinkering I see many of you like. Just wait till I get around to the 'show off your shop' thread, the first few pages were fascinating! I have a small shop packed with plenty of general purpose tools for metal working and auto repair, but no real precision tools. Oh and I like to take plenty of photos and look at photos others post, I get good ideas that way all the time.

Thanks again!
-Spike


----------



## Randall Marx (Mar 31, 2016)

Welcome  Spike! Sounds like you'll fit in VERY well here! We all like pictures of the things we fiddle with. One of my favorite activities is to read the threads dealing with fixing and making stuff and tools to get ideas. I don't have enough experience machining to be of very much use, but the information and helpful nature of all here is great!!! 
By the way, I just recently finished rebuilding a new-to-me Craftsman/Atlas 12-inch lathe and may be able to provide some information about yours or help if needed.


----------



## Spike (Apr 2, 2016)

I would not consider myself any sort of actual machinist really. I guess I am pretty much the opposite of that. Much eye balling and 'close enough' in my tinkering activities. 

My biggest problem when it comes to projects is that I really would rather build/fab/buy useful things. I have no culture so art is lost on me unless it's the sweet sound of a strong running hemi or some such. Even that is way out of my budget anyway. The next problem is that I am pretty much out of room in my tiny shop for more stuff, useful or not. It took a lot of shuffling to make a place for this lathe I can tell you.

I believe I have found the first issue the lathe may have recently. Forgive my use of the wrong names for stuff but I am going to say the cross slide auto feed only sorta works. It acts like there may be busted teeth up under the apron that should turn the lead screw when the handle is pulled. I just have no clue how any of it comes apart. Are parts still available for this old machine? I have a parts list but no manual with instructions on disassembly.

Thanks for reading my ramblings.
-Spike


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 3, 2016)

Spike,
Welcome to Hobby-Machinist.com.  You sound a lot like many of us.
Others will chime in and help with your power feed problem I suspect, but I'm a big fan of MrPete222 on YouTube. He has a video where he discusses the innards of the Atlas. See if this helps:







 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Spike (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Rocket. I have subscribed to that channel and will no doubt kill hours and hours learning from that gentleman. Thanks!
-Spike


----------



## schor (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome Spike. You can download manuals for your lathe from this site. Got any questions many people here can help. To fix your crossslide problem your going to need to take the apron off and check the gears.

I've got a few videos of the atlas lathes I have and fixed on my youtube.


----------



## Spike (Apr 3, 2016)

Subscribed! Thank you sir! I found the problem today, it seems there is a mitre gear with a spline that rides in the groove cut in the main feed screw that is wiped. Now to figure out whether to replace it or figure a way to cut a groove in and just use keystock. 
Thanks again!
-Spike


----------



## schor (Apr 3, 2016)

I have some spare parts, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Spike (Apr 3, 2016)

I do in fact need one part Steve. It is Atlas part number 341-051 mitre gear for the auto cross feed. Mine has had it's spline wiped. You can see it in the exploded view I printed off. It is the gear with the name and number underlined in red.


Sorry for the horrible photo. Any help would be great!
Thanks,
-Spike


----------



## schor (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a common problem, I've got one that has the spline/key portion broken also. Sorry I don't have a good one.

I have thought of trying to drill a few holes and put in some pins to replace the key, the gear is useless as it is now so nothing to lose.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 4, 2016)

You can likely still buy the gear directly from Clausings. That key is the weak link when the carriage gets jammed some how. A better fix is to cut the leadscrew and install a sleeve that joins the two back together using brass or aluminum rod as a weak point. I simply used a .125" aluminum siding nail.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2016)

After giving it some thought I think I will either buy another gear or just live without a power cross feed. I don't want to sink too much money in a machine that could leave at any time if the owner decides he needs it.
Thanks!
-Spike


----------

